# I got pics and info on new GTR! It's awesome!



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

I bought a magazine yesterday and the new GTR is on the cover. According to Shiro Nakamura (one of the designers) is that the GTR is almost complete and is supposed to be released as a Nissan not an Infiniti. Styling is hinted from the 350z for the front headlights and both the G35 and the traditional circular tail lights as the Skyline family, (they're kinda hiden in there XD). The engine supposed to be used in the GTR is a VQ32DETT a slightly bigger engine than in the Z. The engine will produce just short of 500 horsepower but Nissan will detune toward the 400 mark to keep emissions down and cost down. 2007 scheduled production date.... Not 08. Also says the new GTR will have better performance than the R34 so its gonna be good. Also even a possible showing at the late 2005 Tokyo Auto Show. I say looks great, can't wait. I'm sorry I can't post pictures I'm on my cell phone. Email my phone @ [email protected] and ill send you a few pictures of the GTR.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

www.7tune.com there u go


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

i thought the Infiniti G35 was the new skyline because according to www.overboost.com it is called Nissan Skyline 350GT in Japan


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

the 2006 skyline is still alright but the 2007 is just plain old UGLY and the silvia is even worse. what is nissin thinking


----------



## burn_it_up (Aug 23, 2005)

theres a new silvia!!! and skylines arent met to be sports cars int eh begining so dont really care abotu that but new silvia.. i need go look at that...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it'll likely be the VQ30DETT....anyways, unless I see a press release from Nissan, this crap is all speculation SO STOP POSTING IT ALL THE TIME!


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

Pzych0 said:


> i thought the Infiniti G35 was the new skyline because according to www.overboost.com it is called Nissan Skyline 350GT in Japan


in japan it is known as the v35


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> it'll likely be the VQ30DETT....anyways, unless I see a press release from Nissan, this crap is all speculation SO STOP POSTING IT ALL THE TIME!


 Screw you. Just because you haven't read the damn magazine or don't believe me doesn't mean you gotta tell me what to do. And "all the time"? When else have I posted this? Ya, exactly, no where. But besides the fact I still have pictures. They aren't very good quality but you can see the car. I have searched on google for other pics of the GTR and can only find a front view. But I have both front and rear views so if you wanna know what the car looks like all around feel free to email me.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

VG30DETT said:


> Screw you. Just because you haven't read the damn magazine or don't believe me doesn't mean you gotta tell me what to do. And "all the time"? When else have I posted this? Ya, exactly, no where. But besides the fact I still have pictures. They aren't very good quality but you can see the car. I have searched on google for other pics of the GTR and can only find a front view. But I have both front and rear views so if you wanna know what the car looks like all around feel free to email me.



Chill dude.......whats the big deal? just post the pics and be done with it.

And NO your Focus cant beat my 240sx.


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

Loki said:


> Chill dude.......whats the big deal? just post the pics and be done with it.
> 
> And NO your Focus cant beat my 240sx.


 I am not mad I'm just telling him he don't know crap and just cause he doesn't know me doesn't mean he can tell me stop posting. Ill post what I want and when I want. And I was jk about my focus. Come on its a focus haha it sucks and I know it. But hey cheap car = me with more money. Like I said in my first post, I am on a cell phone. I haven't been on the internet in like 3 months. In the process of moving and haven't called to get internet hooked up at other house.


----------



## NismoZXJunky (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been wondering about the new skyline it looks as if it's going to be the G35 platform no doubt, but i'm wondering why nissan would use another platform for such a historical car. It just doesn't seem right to me...

I'd rather see the other designs make it to the next year...

And hi, by the way, i'm mike and i own a 95' fairlady Z.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

The press credentials that we get through NPM gets us the information just before the general public. So, unfortunately we can't be helpful with our own research.

Our findings have been a little different than what's been posted on www.7tune.com. But, we're all guessing at this point and I think they have a decent look into what "could" happen. Spy photos we've seen in other magazines show the new GTR being closer in apperence to the G35 Coupe than anything else. I think its safe to say everything will be closely guarded around Nissan's top dog car!

The cool thing is no matter what the source, we keep seeing AWD and turbochargers.


----------



## Higuma (Aug 22, 2005)

*No more guessing - Japanese news & pictures*

Scanned this for you boys... will look for the magazine for you first chance I get - this came in my Wagonist Magazine as an advert for this month's Car Top Magazine - - 

Looks like the Skyline GT-R will be a 2007 Model release in Japan with a 3.5L V6 with Twin Turbo and "trans axle" - have to read the article to see what that's about??

450ps and 50kg should make almost anybody sell their first born...

Cheers,


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

The 32, 33, 34 GTR's looked so staunch, so low key evil. Now its all "stream lined" n shit, personally i think its sad they've gone to the V config, the stright 6 sounded soooo amazing. Its only going downhill from here . . .


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

wtf? what is that style... altima/maxima ?










this reminder me of amg benz and bmw model unknown

i have to agree with rb25det (username)


----------



## Higuma (Aug 22, 2005)

*7 tune photos...*

The pictures posted from 7tune are pictures of the new (MC in Japan or "Minor Change" Model) of the current V35 Skyline...

This will be the next Skyline Sedan - the coupe will look a little more like the Car Top Magazine cover with the New Skyline GT-R being just like the photo / rendering from Car Top...

Just like in previous models the Stagea Wagon has always been based on the current Skyline chassis.. The C34 was based on the R34 and my current M35 is based on the V35 Skyline - as a matter of fact I could swap the complete front end from my Stagea to that of a current V35 Skyline...

The models your seeing here reflect yet another upgrade that will come in 2007..

Cheers,


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

god..
when nissan will stop building DREAM CARS ?

Suner the company will crash again.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

rb25det said:


> The 32, 33, 34 GTR's looked so staunch, so low key evil. Now its all "stream lined" n shit, personally i think its sad they've gone to the V config, the stright 6 sounded soooo amazing. Its only going downhill from here . . .


I gotta agree. The inline 6 set it apart from all else. I also prefer the old body style and don't like the new front end. It just doesn't say traditional skyline to me.

Mitch


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

It probably will look better in person...Just like when they released pics of the new Altima back in 02 I thought it was ugly and the front was frog looking, but when i seen it in person it was more aggresive looking than I thought. Everyone is knockin the skyline right now but i bet their minds will change when they see it in person...especially when it comes out, it'll bring more attention.


----------



## whitmore3098 (Aug 30, 2005)

heres an idea keep the sweet r34 frame and stock that baby with 600hp and sell it for 30-35 grand in america. if they could do that i would have 2 sittin in my garage right now. quit postin this concept crap and let me know when the real thing comes out, and send this to nissan so they quit screwin the skyline up and tell em to get it right!


----------

